# HD-Ready Question



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

*EDIT*
I just realized that this may better fit in the "General" section. I apologize if it is out of place.

OK. I'm about to buy an Olevia 23" TV (I know it's small, but it's all I can afford ) The set says HD-Ready on Olevia's website although it's listed as HDTV on the sites it's sold at. From what I've read about HD-Ready, it seems that as long as I'm getting my HD channels from DirecTV (which will be the case) then HD-Ready is all I need. However, I'm wondering if I decide to buy an HD-DVD player down the road, will I also need to purchase a separate piece of equipment to use this with my TV? Any better explanations of what this HD-Ready means would help. Thanks.

Thanks for any help anyone can give.

-Ryan


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It would help if you could post the model number of the Olevia TV so the specs can be looked at.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Also, what's your budget?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Can't say for sure if the HDTV you're looking at is HD ready or has a built in tuner. You are correct, if you have an HD ready TV and a DirectTV HD receiver you would be good to go. And no, if you pick up an HD DVD or Blu Ray player down the road you DO NOT need to purchase any other equipment.


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Sorry, I forgot to post the model. It's the Olevia 323V. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have a built in tuner. Although, now I'm considering a 226V or 226T (I've started a new thread for THAT decision) My budget's only about $400 after tax (and shipping if needed), but I'm hoping I can squeeze another hundred outta my butt  The 23 is just too small when viewing from 6 to 7 feet away.

Thanks again for the help (would love to hear more) and pretty please check out my thread about the 226V vs 226T.

-Ryan


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're already worried about 23 being too small, it is. I'd save up until you can manage $600 for a 32".


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, yah, 32 is actually too big for my purposes. I know, I know, that's insane. Nothings too big! Well, for right now, it just is


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

powder21 said:


> Thanks, yah, 32 is actually too big for my purposes...


And your purpose is???? :dontknow:

Before I saw your previous post ... I was going to tell you that I saw at Costco a 32" for $550 :duh:

What else are you planning to get for your HT??? :bigsmile:


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

salvasol said:


> And your purpose is???? :dontknow:
> 
> Before I saw your previous post ... I was going to tell you that I saw at Costco a 32" for $550 :duh:
> 
> What else are you planning to get for your HT??? :bigsmile:


Thanks for the heads up on that 32", Unfortunately...

A 32" simply won't fit where I want it to go...this is for a small bedroom. Another reason I don't want a 32" is because I am already going to have to listen to my stepdad complain about the fact that I bought a new TV (which he will do). Coming in with a 23" as compared to a 32" will result in less complaining. (My TV must be smaller than his TV )

P.S. I'm most likely going to grab a 26" instead...there's another post about that decision here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/video-displays-processors/9760-olevia-226v-vs-226t-pic-build-quality.html


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

powder21 said:


> ... Coming in with a 23" as compared to a 32" will result in less complaining. (My TV must be smaller than his TV ) ...


I understand ... but there is a solution for this: You can get a 32" and he can get a 65" :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Have fun with your hobby :T


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL...yah that's not gonna happen


----------

